# Anyone see what the NRA did?



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080805/ap_on_re_us/nra_mole

Not sure if this good for the info they gathered or bad because of the negative PR?


----------



## a7mmnut (Jul 22, 2008)

*Not Sure*

Typical big money fistfight between groups. Also, a typical liberal media slant against the only organization willing to stand up for our gun rights. I AM the NRA.

-7-


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought the article was def. against the NRA also


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## semo88 (Nov 2, 2007)

How so?


----------



## bear_gant (Jul 6, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with it if it is true. The US Govt. does this every day. Anything the NRA can do to try and protect our rights is OK by me.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

If you believe the anti-gun people don't have "spies" in the NRA, you're naive. I just hope this loss of potential intel doesn't hurt the cause too much. I hope they have more in there that they never find.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

It might be bad media, but I think it's a tactful idea. Using any means possible to prevent gun control at any cost is surely ok with me. I think we can appreciate the willingness to strive for more information, even if it does mean we need to sneak around a little. I'm still glad my membership money is being used well!


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

The funniest part of the whole article was where the gun control representative said "At least we're honest." The one thing ALL gun control advocates have in common is their complete disregard for honesty and integrity.


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

The simple fact is that the NRA is one of the only reasons that we still have a right to bear arms if it were not in existance we would have lost it years ago. I am a proud member and hope everyone who cares about hunting whether it is with a gun or a bow is too.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

BayouBob said:


> The funniest part of the whole article was where the gun control representative said "At least we're honest." The one thing ALL gun control advocates have in common is their complete disregard for honesty and integrity.


This is the part that jumped out at me also. They will do ANYTHING to advance their agenda.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I got a good kick out of the article. Government does it every day, other orgs do it, no big deal.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
View attachment 437555


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Good for her.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

From where I stand I do see anything wrong leagally with what she was doing. 
Other groups break the law out right, with Bombs and Harassment so what is the big deal. She just gathered intel, Good for NRA bad for the Leftist's Kooks


----------

